# The Clarity of Chapter 7 and the Mosaic Administration



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it can be shown without a shadow of a doubt that the Westminster Confession of Faith confesses that the Mosaic Administration is a part of the Covenant of Grace, not the Covenant of Works or a mix between the two.



> CHAPTER VII
> Of God's Covenant with Man.
> 
> I. The distance between God and the creature is so great, that although reasonable creatures do owe obedience unto him as their Creator, yet they could never have any fruition of him, as their blessedness and reward, but by some voluntary condescension on God's part, which he hath been pleased to express by way of covenant.
> ...



What say you?


----------



## Casey (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 7, 2008)

I say I agree. What controversy are you getting at?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 7, 2008)

Must we always be at controversy? 

Learning new things at RPTS makes me excited...


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 7, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Must we always be at controversy?
> 
> Learning new things at RPTS makes me excited...



 OK, I misread you. I thought you were throwing out a great challenge.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 7, 2008)

victorbravo said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Must we always be at controversy?
> ...



 Well that too


----------



## Casey (Oct 7, 2008)

There are those who would say the Mosaic Covenant is (essentially) a republication of the covenant of works and that the covenant of grace in the form of the Abrahamic Covenant runs parallel to it. I personally see this as untenable because (1) that makes the Mosaic Covenant a works-principled hick-up in God's plan and (2) Scripture is rather clear that the Mosaic Covenant is a flowering/fulfillment/continuation of the Abrahamic Covenant. I also personally believe that the Standards positively teach that the Mosaic Covenant is an administration of the covenant of grace and it is rather telling that the Standards nowhere speak of any such republication of the covenant of works in regard to the Mosaic Covenant. 

I'll sit back and watch the fire-fight now!


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 9, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> I think it can be shown without a shadow of a doubt that the Westminster Confession of Faith confesses that the Mosaic Administration is a part of the Covenant of Grace, not the Covenant of Works or a mix between the two.



I think the attempt to link the covenant of works with the Mosaic covenant is generally getting antinomianism in by the back door. Rather than frankly say, "Free from the Law, Oh happy condition!", this school of thought weakens for the force of the first use of the law by allotting the Mosaic covenant to "Israel-only" status. Then, the civil law is generally thought to be an interesting relic, and the curses and blessings of Deut 28 and Leviticus 26 are thought to be more personal than civil.

Anywho, that's what say I. Also, I should note that the link which I discussed above is not always created with epistemological self-consciousness; I'm more speaking of effect rather than intention.

Cheers,


----------



## Grymir (Oct 9, 2008)

I think the Mosaic Law as works fits into the worlds view of 'religion', ya know the do good and your closer to God thingy. And if you live basically a good life, God will accept you. Hence, most people think it is "works"

Now may I ask a question. (He says in a Columbo like manner, throwing down the gauntlet )





















Naw, nevermind. Learning is cool.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 9, 2008)

The article below will appear in the forthcoming 2008 Confessional Presbyterian journal, which should be available before the end of the year if I wrap things up by next week. 

*The Covenant Of Works Revived: John Owen on Republication in the Mosaic Covenant.* By Michael Brown.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Oct 9, 2008)

The Larger Catechism leaves no doubt as to the Administration of the Covenant of Grace in the Old Testament. See question 34, where the answer declares that the Covenant of Grace was administered under the Old Testament by promises, prophecies, sacrifices, circumcision, the passover, and other types and ordinances which wdi all fore-signify Christ then to come, and were for that time suffucuent to build up the elect in faith in the promised messiah, by whom they then had full remission of sins, and eternal salvation. In this list of types and ordinances, the divines clearly clearly include the Mosaic administration in the Covenant of Grace.


----------



## Christusregnat (Oct 9, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I think the Mosaic Law as works fits into the worlds view of 'religion', ya know the do good and your closer to God thingy. And if you live basically a good life, God will accept you. Hence, most people think it is "works"



Tim,

So, do you think that this is how people misconstrue the Mosaic covenant, or do you actually think this is a flaw within the covenant itself? I use the term "flaw", not in a contra-inerrancy sense.

Cheers,


----------



## Grymir (Oct 9, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Mosaic Law as works fits into the worlds view of 'religion', ya know the do good and your closer to God thingy. And if you live basically a good life, God will accept you. Hence, most people think it is "works"
> ...



It's definitely how people misconstrue the Mosaic covenant.


----------

